

Does the Movie Fed Up Make Sense? - tokenadult
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/does-the-movie-fed-up-make-sense/

======
pedalpete
Originally when an Inconvenient Truth came out, I was a bit annoyed by a few
things (can't remember what now) which I thought were misleading about the
science or at least the presentation of the science. I got over it.

I feel the same way about this right up. I've been saying for ages that the
best way to get over the climate change 'debate' is to not debate the 'facts',
but to simply recognize that we can't pollute the earth. Give a hoot, don't
pollute (as we used to say in Canada). Tough to have anybody argue against
that logic, I don't care who you are, give me any example of where polluting
the environment is a good thing.

I take the same view with stuff like this. You don't/shouldn't need parents or
governments to tell you that eating lots of sugar or fast food is bad for you.
Is it the answer to the obesity epidemic? Maybe yes, maybe no (I suspect yes),
but even so, it is an answer to overall health.

